# Sports Wheel Speciality Co. "Bike-Mag"



## Vbushnell (Feb 7, 2017)

Here are a few pics of two wheels I built for a stingray collector.  You have probably seen these kits for sale on eBay.  They are typically new old stock and a little expensive.  not included in the kit you must have a S2 20" wheel with the single red ban bendix hub.   You have to Remove the spokes. Reposition flange on the hub. And put the wheel together.  Easy to follow.  One wheel pictured was chromed.  The other wheel was black chrome.


----------



## n2stuff (Feb 7, 2017)

I wish the kits weren't 3-400 bucks. Ouch. They look nice though.


----------



## Jive Turkey (Feb 8, 2017)

n2stuff said:


> I wish the kits weren't 3-400 bucks. Ouch. They look nice though.




I really, really want one of those but the originals are just too much for me to spend on one single part. Jaxon was reproducing them at one time but isn't doing any currently. If enough people show interest in them maybe he will start making them again.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 8, 2017)

I have built a few of these original wheels and I did not have to move the flange. They will only line up one way. To do it put the first mag plate on one side of the hub. Then put the other one on the other side of the hub and match up the plates. Now see if the hub hole line up. If not turn the second mag plate spoke one spot and see if they line up. There are 5 ways to line up each side of the plate or 10 different ways. Only one will line up. So just rotate the second plate until all holes line up. The plates are cut exactly the same but with a odd number of hub holes they can be offset. If any of that makes sense....lol. I did repop these but had a hard time selling them. The originals work with the Schwinn s2 rims. The spoke holes in the rim strip are drilled for that rim only. Mine you had to drill the rim strip holes. I mounted one in a Murray MO mfg rim and it worked. I tried mounting one in a huffy rim and the inside diameter was a little smaller and had a hard time to get it trued. I never did get it trued. My mags needed to be chromed or powdercoated as they were just steel. I think people want a plug and play item more then fabing something. The best use I have seen for these mag plates is on a Schwinn disc brake wheel. The hub holes are the same size as a red band hub. Nice upgrade on a disc brake krate. I have been getting a lot of requests to make more Top Fueler Drag Forks so when I get the plates cut for them I could have some more mag plates and rim strips cut. Maybe around April or May I could get to them.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 8, 2017)

Both of these wheels look killer in Chrome. I can't make up my mind which one I like more. Great Job on both wheels!


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the input Jaxson.  Sounds like your level of expertise on these custom wheel is light years past my own  just to add to your comments the flange was easy to remove and re align the small holes on each side on the hub . I Used the removed spokes to make sure holes were straight.  I have one more kit.  Which was my payment for building and cordnating the chrome work on the other two wheels.  This is what they look like without extra step $$$ of chrome . I plan to polish this wheel when complete.  I would be interested in purchasing a set made by you. 

Thanks again
Van Bushnell.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 8, 2017)

How much did it cost you to chrome the mag?


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 9, 2017)

I have a NOS mag and I need to put it together. Just not sure what bike it should go on. Or maybe just display the mag wheel. 
Thanks for the info, I have never put one together before but I think I will give it a shot.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 9, 2017)

There is one on ebay for sale right now, not mine.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bic...706744?hash=item54429afe38:g:Ij4AAOSw2xRYlK-t


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 9, 2017)

i bought this original wheel long time ago just to cool to leave it in the bag


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 9, 2017)

i also bought one of the top fuel forks from Jax what a great piece and pretty dangerous to ride @50 yrs old I've put a full rear fender since


----------



## vastingray (Feb 9, 2017)

they look great just can't figure  out what bike to put it on


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 10, 2017)

All very cool, after seeing these put together I really need to get mine built.


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 11, 2017)

Here the wheels on the bikes. 
Black Chrome is on a customized Schwinn Skipper. 
And regular chrome is on custom paint stingray.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 12, 2017)

That chrome wheel really stands out. What a great job!!


----------



## schwinnray (Feb 13, 2017)

tough guy putting the bike on the kitchen table id be scared of doing that


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Feb 14, 2017)

Notice the blanket on the table, he is no dummy. Good boy!!


----------



## jkirby (Mar 6, 2017)

I have a question one poster said the best use he's seen is on a disc brake krate, a nice upgrade, and another seller of one said he pulled it off a disc brake krate, another poster stated needs no modification to assemble on a krate. Well I bought one and no way it bolts up without modification so I'm asking you guys what did you do, I would have to enlarge the center hole, on one plate, and drill all new bolt patterns and new holes in existing krate hub to make it work, on the other side just new holes in hub,  can I replace my existing hub and.  Slide  the red band hub in place keeping the disc hub internals and then it would bolt right up. I want to still install spoke guard which will need trimming of the center hole collar to allow gear cluster to ride further inward,  and I want to use all other disc parts too. Please let me know what you guys have done and if you have any pictures of assembled mags on your krate. Of all the krate pictures online I've seen only one bike with the mag wheel a grey ghost .


----------



## jkirby (Mar 6, 2017)

I've already had it chromed and it looks really nice, the rim strip bolts up fine the chrome plating didn't effect it hardly at all. It will look really nice on the bike. I just don't want to drill new holes in an original hub, or modify the mag plates I've seen single red band hubs shells for sale I rather switch them out but keeping all the disc parts intact.


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 6, 2017)

Are the circle of holes on the disc hub a larger diameter then the mag holes? Can you line up one hole with the mag and Hub? I wouldn't do anything to the mag now that it is chromed. Do you think the disc guts will fit in a red band hub?


----------



## jkirby (Mar 6, 2017)

He


Jaxon said:


> Are the circle of holes on the disc hub a larger diameter then the mag holes? Can you line up one hole with the mag and Hub? I wouldn't do anything to the mag now that it is chromed. Do you think the disc guts will fit in a red band hub?



y


Jaxon said:


> Are the circle of holes on the disc hub a larger diameter then the mag holes? Can you line up one hole with the mag and Hub? I wouldn't do anything to the mag now that it is chromed. Do you think the disc guts will fit in a red band hub?



Hi thank you for responding, I was hoping you had the answers I needed. The holes in the mag wheel are smaller then the diameter on the hub, a Bendix hub interchange wouldn't help because the square cutout section for mounting the disc brake is a  larger opening them the mag and bolt pattern provide, so the mag opening needs to be cut larger to accommodate the disc mounting surface, square section then new bolt holes, and other side were spoke protector and gear cluster assemble is fine diameter wise but again needs new holes drilled into the hub. Unfortunately I don't see another way,  if I switch to the Bendix hub the disc mounting surface area is larger then the Bendix hub mag mounting would be. I can't grind the corners of the disc rotor mount surface so the mag would sit flat but then I have nothing for the rotor to lock into position. So the only way I see is to enlarge center hole and drill new holes into hub and one plate. It's worth the effort when I'm done I'll post pictures of my bike, it's an impressive example of a krate. I trying to assemble the ultimate original unrestored Apple krate.


----------



## jkirby (Mar 6, 2017)

jkirby said:


> He
> 
> y
> 
> Hi thank you for responding, I was hoping you had the answers I needed. The holes in the mag wheel are smaller then the diameter on the hub, a Bendix hub interchange wouldn't help because the square cutout section for mounting the disc brake is a  larger opening them the mag and bolt pattern provide, so the mag opening needs to be cut larger to accommodate the disc mounting surface, square section then new bolt holes, and other side were spoke protector and gear cluster assemble is fine diameter wise but again needs new holes drilled into the hub. Unfortunately I don't see another way,  if I switch to the Bendix hub the disc mounting surface area is larger then the Bendix hub mag mounting would be. I can't grind the corners of the disc rotor mount surface so the mag would sit flat but then I have nothing for the rotor to lock into position. So the only way I see is to enlarge center hole and drill new holes into hub and one plate. It's worth the effort when I'm done I'll post pictures of my bike, it's an impressive example of a krate. I trying to assemble the ultimate original unrestored Apple krate.



You seemed to be the only person with real experience with these kits so was hoping you've done a disc krate or knew of exams I could look at. I've only seen one krate picture. So I'm gonna set out to fabricate what I need just wished I did it and knew this before chroming, I don't realize the one on the cabe from last year had been modified prior to posting for sale I misunderstood that in original configuration it would fit a disc brake assembly so I sent it out for chroming. Ohh well it will still look awesome.


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 7, 2017)

I have seen the grey ghost or cotton picker with the disc brake mag. I thought it would bolt right up to that hub.. I see the square part you are talking about. It has a bevel behind it also before the flat part of the hub. I made so mags to fit the 5 speed hubs but the offset gave me problems. Someone in California bought one from me and cut it to fit a 3 speed hub. This will be so cool when you get it done. The chrome really makes the mag pop. It will be the ultimate Krate when it is finished


----------

